# Gillette Craps on White Men



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How does a company, like Gillette that makes a lion share of their profits selling razors to men decide that crapping on half of them is some how good for business?



> Procter and Gamble forgot Gillette made razors and decided to run ads trashing men and "toxic" masculinity.







https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/wth-gillette-decides-to-run-offensive-metoo-razor-ads-trashing-toxic-masculinity-and-abusive-white-males-video/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amazing how some one gets to be CEO then claims the moral high ground and turns on its customer base. Smith and Wesson did it twice. Once in the 70’s (donating to gun control) and then while Obama was in office trying to force gunshops to place all the guns in a safe at night because the distributed Smiths Hurt the company badly both times. This will do the same to Gillette


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not as bad as I thought.

But they need to do the OTHER ethnic versions: Muslim, Hispanic, *****... with some REALITY as to those Men.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

toxic masculinity.... served us well during WWII and several other conflicts

the interesting thing is most TOXIC masculinity is done by CEO's CFO's, big time movie producers, News reports....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is why I use Harry's. Customer service ans cheaper prices.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Isn't it funny how they want toxic masculinity when they hear a bump in the middle of the night or an invading army is marching toward them or a gang banger has a gun in their face.

Then they are all in favor of toxic masculinity saving their ass.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I boycott all shaving products from Sept.-May.

Sasquatch looks hair challenged right now.:vs_laugh:

https://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/hair-loss/men-hair-loss-17/hair-transplants


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Sasquatch*, Probably not. They want some new client's "disposable income." Follow me.

To sell razors, they have a "demographic" which provides them a steady revenue stream. Think "forty ounce beers" and then guess where most of the sales go.

I used to work for a private telephone company, and the owner branched out into sales--of everything. So here's the demographic they must be trying to fill. Young black, teenage boys probably want to start dressing better for girls. White boys don't care, they have cars and don't care what girls think. So here's a whole new flock of clients no one is serving--so they find a photogenic teenage black boy, and shoot a sympathetic commercial.

If I had a swimming pool full of dangerous Candiru fish, and I knew Venezuela boys loved them, I'd film the handsomest boys I could find there and shoot a barbecue commercial. If the Candiru finally killed them all, who cares--I've got my money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, that was one stupid ass commercial by Gillette.



RedLion said:


> How does a company, like Gillette that makes a lion share of their profits selling razors to men decide that crapping on half of them is some how good for business?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Can I qualify for the sas family too 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear Gillette (or any other company). All I want is a F***ing razor. I don't give a F*** about your F*****G political views. Thank you very much , Keith.


Slippy said:


> Well, that was one stupid ass commercial by Gillette.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd boycott if I used 'em...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What makes this as being against white men verses being against men ? Why do you even think it is against men?

Seems to me it is only encouraging men to be men and stand up for what is right and just. To treat others as you would want to be treated , to treat women the way you want your mother, wife, sister , daughter to be treated. To set the example of how to treat others for the younger generation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> What makes this as being against white men verses being against men ? Why do you even think it is against men?
> 
> Seems to me it is only encouraging men to be men and stand up for what is right and just. To treat others as you would want to be treated , to treat women the way you want your mother, wife, sister , daughter to be treated. To set the example of how to treat others for the younger generation.


They are driven by what the APA put out, which is crap.

Hey, Drive-By, you never told me who the "American Taliban" is. Man-up and tell me who they are, or shut up.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

They're moving us all in a specific direction as a cost savings marketing ploy: soon, in one generation, nobody will even remember a razor that wasn't pink. Black ones will be remembered as racist, and blue ones will be in an archaic "toxic male" display at the wax museum. Straight razors will be written out of history entirely.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> They're moving us all in a specific direction as a cost savings marketing ploy: soon, in one generation, nobody will even remember a razor that wasn't pink. Black ones will be remembered as racist, and blue ones will be in an archaic "toxic male" display at the wax museum. *Straight razors* will be written out of history entirely.


How long before we have transgender razors?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> What makes this as being against white men verses being against men ? Why do you even think it is against men?
> 
> Seems to me it is only encouraging men to be men and stand up for what is right and just. To treat others as you would want to be treated , to treat women the way you want your mother, wife, sister , daughter to be treated. To set the example of how to treat others for the younger generation.


We almost agreed on something. The first time I watched it I noticed a black guy in the BBQ scene so I figured it was just against men in general, and still do. Then I noticed when the behavior of one guy was corrected by another guy, both times, it was a black guy correcting the white guy. It's subtle but it is just another way Hollywood can get back at ******. Had it been one black and one white or an asian or hispanic I wouldn't have thought so. Speaking of which I don't think I saw an asian guy in there so I guess diversity is out the window.

I think a better tactic, not only with this commercial but with this whole #MeToo movement, would be to compliment the *majority* of men who do do the right thing rather than try to divide people by pointing out the perceived ones that commit what is considered by the maker of the commercial as offensive. Positive reinforcement, ya know.

Not sure if anyone remembers Bud Light had a campaign a few years back called something like "Real Men of Action". It was tongue and cheek machismo stuff but if Gillette had come at this with that type of positive reinforcement in a more serious tone it would've been a much better idea.

Personally I am tired of Hollywood and companies peddling products telling me how bad I am because I'm a man. You watch most commercials and they make the man, usually a white man, the bumbling idiot. Men built this fine country. We discovered and created many great things. Sure there are some bad things men have done, of all races, but for the most part we've built the greatest nation this planet has ever seen. How about a little credit where credit is due!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We almost agreed on something. The first time I watched it I noticed a black guy in the BBQ scene so I figured it was just against men in general, and still do. Then I noticed when the behavior of one guy was corrected by another guy, both times, it was a black guy correcting the white guy. It's subtle but it is just another way Hollywood can get back at ******. Had it been one black and one white or an asian or hispanic I wouldn't have thought so. Speaking of which I don't think I saw an asian guy in there so I guess diversity is out the window.
> 
> I think a better tactic, not only with this commercial but with this whole #MeToo movement, would be to compliment the *majority* of men who do do the right thing rather than try to divide people by pointing out the perceived ones that commit what is considered by the maker of the commercial as offensive. Positive reinforcement, ya know.
> 
> ...


It's hard for some folks to pick up on such things when they are using their razors to shave their manginas.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's hard for some folks to pick up on such things when they are using their razors to shave their *manginas*.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Lets have a boycott Gillette challenge. How many can be hairier than Sasquatch by spring?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yo, @RJAMES - I see you have signed out without answering me.

I'll bet you didn't have time to answer me because you are too busy buying P&G stock, huh? Or, maybe you are off to boy some Manpons? Again, tell me who are the American Taliban? Come on; don't be a Manpon!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yo, @RJAMES - I see you have signed out without answering me.
> 
> I'll bet you didn't have time to answer me because you are too busy buying P&G stock, huh? Or, maybe you are off to boy some Manpons? Again, tell me who are the American Taliban? Come on; don't be a Manpon!


Denton, isn't the American Taliban that Bergdahl traitor that Obama honored and wanted to pardon?

Whoops, I might have gave @RJAMES a clue.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton, isn't the American Taliban that Bergdahl traitor that Obama honored and wanted to pardon?
> 
> Whoops, I might have gave @RJAMES a clue.....


No. He's talking more organic. He's taking a swipe at our foundation, from what I can gather.

Did some Googling and will start a new thread - if @RJAMES doesn't have the guts to beat me to it. I doubt he does. He's a drive-by skirt.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Lets have a boycott Gillette challenge. How many can be hairier than Sasquatch by spring?


I welcome any of you smooth skinned sissy boys to try to out hair me!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One stupid ass commercial by Gellette and one stupid ass comment by @RJAMES. Emasculated men and the thoroughly indoctrinated will make for calm sheep. I have had a beard since I was a teenager, Gellette ain't getting rich off of me. Dumb-ass stupid people.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I boycott all shaving products from Sept.-May.
> 
> Sasquatch looks hair challenged right now.:vs_laugh:
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/hair-loss/men-hair-loss-17/hair-transplants


Haven't used one of those pretty boy tools since 1977


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I welcome any of you smooth skinned sissy boys to try to out hair me!


See post #7, I might already be there!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> What makes this as being against white men verses being against men ?


I that you are unable to see the truth due to indoctrination and cognitive dissonance. It is a simply formula. White men are portrayed as the perpetraitor of evil and a minority man/men, usually what I have heard termed to be "a magical black man" is the hero doing the right thing per lefty lore. Both are clearly present in the crap put forth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This guy did a little digging into what Gillette's ad director thinks:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ag3jxl/gillettes_ad_director_kim_gehrig_and_what_her/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gillette will make millions off it. They are right on the PC path and they people love it. While I have a full beard , it is kept trimmed so I do use razors.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Gillette will make millions off it. They are right on the PC path and they people love it. While I have a full beard , it is kept trimmed so I do use razors.


And lose millions more than they will make. Apparently P&G/Gillette has been deluged with calls craping on them and their product.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish I could. Nuclear facility=respirators=no facial hair...


Mad Trapper said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Lets have a boycott Gillette challenge. How many can be hairier than Sasquatch by spring?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

First off DAMN YOU GUYS ARE UGLY..
Second off, I shave, every Sunday, I cant stand the itchy neck. 
I haven't seen the commercial, but I feel that any publicity is good publicity, so i refuse to care about what some panty wearing fruitcake says or does..
We got bigger problems, you know, missing walls, missing funds that should have paid for that wall already, govt out of control, and, oh yeah, govt out of control.
Also, seems like my buddy @Denton is hunting for a wheatberry?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> And lose millions more than they will make. Apparently P&G/Gillette has been deluged with calls craping on them and their product.


 I hope so. Have put them on my list. But sadly our country is going that way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Deebo - Huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

WEll I tried to watch the ad and didnt see anything too Earth Shattering in it but Rush didnt like it...so thats enough to make me mad. As an old retired guy I tend to shed my toxic masulinity and take a shower once a week so tomorrow is the big day. Would yall like some pics?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> WEll I tried to watch the ad and didnt see anything too Earth Shattering in it but Rush didnt like it...so thats enough to make me mad. As an old retired guy I tend to shed my toxic masulinity and take a shower once a week so tomorrow is the big day. Would yall like some pics?


You using P + G soap?

Skip the pictures....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> @Deebo - Huh?


Seems your hunting @RJAMES and he wont answer, so your hunting wheat berries. Ha @Denton.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will not shave my possible region with Gillette anymore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Saw the video, Its pretty stupid. Why not just say "hey we sell overpriced, Honduran made razors, and hope you buy some".
No need to rehash history, not to mention "girl shaming, and gangster videos they showed".


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I used Gillette exclusively since my first shave with the safety razor Grandpa gave me. 
About 5 years ago I switched to the Dollar shave club and never looked back, so screw Gillette. 5 razors a month for $3 shipped, and I don't have to get a store attendant to unlock the case just so I can get ripped off, plus I have a surplus of razors building up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I've been using Harry's for more years than I can count. They have their own company that makes razors, and they even showed a cross section of the individual blades they make. A superior edge is my desire. Gillette can keep their substandard blades and the implied guilt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Now they can come out with the half-naked and twerking women video, and explain how all that is just fine, and girls of today should learn to keep their bikini lines trimmed up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, I've been using Harry's for more years than I can count. They have their own company that makes razors, and they even showed a cross section of the individual blades they make. A superior edge is my desire. Gillette can keep their substandard blades and the implied guilt.


I've been using Dollar Shave Club for almost 2 years now, and their superior razors and great pricing are putting Gillette on notice. DSC and Harry's are the reason Gillette started their own subscription service. They'll still fail. Good riddance.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> the half-naked and twerking women video


Dang, I missed that one...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gillette, Gillette, Gillette.......



> #MeToo Boomerang: Gillette Lectures US Men on Sexism - Then Caught Showcasing Hot Models in Skintight Jumpsuits


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/metoo-boomerang-gillette-lectures-us-men-on-sexism-then-caught-showcasing-hot-models-in-skintight-jumpsuits/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94915


Just saying


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Just saying


So true.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what Rjames is saying is it ok to go after one part of society but not his protect class. So fair and equla has no place in America . Now I undertsnad you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94915


And it's almost as much crying as when a Liberal hears the words PRESIDENT TRUMP.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> And it's almost as much crying as when a Liberal hears the words PRESIDENT TRUMP.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think this will wash out like Kaepernick and the NFL.

At that time, I heard from many people that they would never watch the NFL again. TV ratings and ticket sales plunged. Now the fans are back.

Gillette will take a hit, but the same thing will happen. The commercial will be forgotten, and within a year the diehard Gillette users will be buying their same razors.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I this this will wash out like Kaepernick and the NFL.
> 
> At that time, I heard from many people that they would never watch the NFL again. TV ratings and ticket sales plunged. Now the fans are back.
> 
> Gillette will take a hit, but the same thing will happen. The commercial will be forgotten, and within a year the diehard Gillette users will be buying their same razors.


Not me, I haven't watched the NFL since. And I'll never use Gillette again. 
The real problem is that since I hold grudges for a real long time, 
I'm beginning to run out of places to spend money.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think this will wash out like Kaepernick and the NFL.
> 
> At that time, I heard from many people that they would never watch the NFL again. TV ratings and ticket sales plunged. Now the fans are back.
> 
> Gillette will take a hit, but the same thing will happen. The commercial will be forgotten, and within a year the diehard Gillette users will be buying their same razors.


A bunch of F'ing sheep. NFL can kiss my *ss and Gillette cab do the same.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94915


When did you turn into a liberal? I never got that impression before or it flew over my head.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A response to the Gillette commercial.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Santa Cruz grows a beard.......

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/01/17/watch-ted-cruz-shows-grow-beard/


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

We are raising a generation of males that will have no grit to them. I don't condone bullying in the least, but dealing with the neighborhood bully was a "rite of passage" for us growing up, we all had the "Ralphie vs the bully moment" from the Christmas Story.We had to decide if we were going to always be victims or take a stand. I am raising a son of my own now, and while I do my best to instill in him morals; and to always "do unto others", I don't want him to be a push over either. Seems to me like society and the Left would love nothing more than for the next generation of men to just roll over.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love it.



> Get Woke Go Broke: Gillette Backflips After $12 Billion Toxic Masculinity Disaster - Hopes to Lure Sexist Pigs Back with New Ad Campaign


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/get-woke-go-broke-gillette-backflips-after-12-billion-toxic-masculinity-disaster-hopes-to-lure-sexist-pigs-back-with-new-ad-campaign/


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Gotta love it.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/get-woke-go-broke-gillette-backflips-after-12-billion-toxic-masculinity-disaster-hopes-to-lure-sexist-pigs-back-with-new-ad-campaign/


Good luck to them..they still won't get a dime from me.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a bread , I still use razors, I will not use Gillette.


----------

